# Help, Please: Which Tele Should I Buy?



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi,

Unfortunately for my wallet, I have decided that I need (not want, but need) a Tele.

In terms of electrics, I am a late convert to Fenders; until about 5 years ago I only had my beloved LP, and several other Epis. But since that time I have owned 5 Strats (still have 3), and now I need a Tele. 

Even though I prefer a humbucker sound, I play my Strats mostly these days (but trying to get as thick a sound as possible).

Here are my requirements for a Tele:

1. Either 9.5” or 12” Fretboard radius (or anything in between)

2. Vintage Noiseless Pick Ups, or low noise (OR the ability to swap-out and replace with VN’s)

3. USD $1000

4. That ‘Classic’ Tele sound, but not so thin that it is painful when it snarls (on the bridge pick up)


Preferences (but NOT absolutely essential):

5. Locking Tuners

6. Many tonal options (e.g., S1 switch, 4 or 5 way switching) AS LONG AS IT DOES NOT COMPROMISE that Classic Tele sound.

7. Colour (blonde, natural, red, black, two tone)

8. 22 Frets


Teles I Have Been Considering:

· Fender Deluxe Nashville Telecaster – The ‘Winner’ on paper, but from what I have heard in demos online, I have not really heard that Classic Tele tone – but I could be wrong]

· Fender FSR Deluxe Telecaster [I would have to change out the PU’s]

· Fender Vintera 60s Telecaster Modified [I would have to change out the PU’s]

· Fender Classic Player Baja 60s Telecaster

· Fender Vintera 50s Telecaster Modified [I would have to change out the PU’s]

· Fender Player Telecaster [Change the PU’s]

I have also been considering building my own, but cannot find the body I want. I will ask a question about this in a separate post.

Thanks
If I am wrong thinking that the Deluxe Nashville Deluxe does not sound enough like a classic Tele, then I will go for the Nashville Deluxe.


I would appreciate any help you guys can give me.


Thanks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you can play them all, that's what I would do. Then pick the one you like best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)

Geert van der Veen said:


> I am a late convert to Fenders


Same here.
I went through 3 Strats before settling on my current AllParts/Warmoth Strat.
For the longest time, I hated Tele's.








I'm on my 5th one now. So far, it's a keeper.
Couldn't bond with the previous four.
As Steadly implies, play as many as you can. You'll eventually get what you like.

Same with bass. I have a Fender P-bass as well as a G&L Jazz and P.
I like my G&L's more.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Which ones have you played?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Buy a body and a warmoth neck.

What you want is not typical and you are going to be spending big money changing out parts.

You are better off making your own (you can get a guitar tech or luthier to put it together for you) and getting exactly what you want.

Nathan


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Budda said:


> Which ones have you played?


None yet (recently).

This is the first stage of my 'research' - seeing what is out there, in terms of my specs., and hearing about other possibilities.

The territory has broadened in the sense that I could (1) buy used, and potentially upgrade, and (2) buy a body from one of two sources in the U.S. (each of which has its advantages and disadvantages). 

So, the choices are multiplying, which is good.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

nnieman said:


> Buy a body and a warmoth neck.
> 
> What you want is not typical and you are going to be spending big money changing out parts.
> 
> ...


Well, on paper, the Nashville Deluxe seems to meet all of the criteria I require, so I will definitely be playing that one when I finalize my short list.

And if I end up putting a guitar together, there are two possibilities for getting a body, but both of those are in the U.S. (Warmoth has exactly the body I want, but it is really expensive), so, given the expense of purchase, shipping, and import duty, I would probably have a go at putting the guitar together myself, if I went that route.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)

Geert van der Veen said:


> so, given the expense of purchase, shipping, and import duty


There are a few members here that are luthiers that can possibly cut you a body on their CNC machines.
Start a 'wanted to buy' thread?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

What's so special about the one Warmoth has? I'm sure it can be copied. 

BTY check out Precision Guitar kits. They can make anything you want as a kit, or they can do a full paint and assembly for you. Canada's version of Warmoth but much smaller in scope 300 USD for a quality kit. Paint and assembly is extra. Fret work is as good as Warmoth
T Style Custom – Precision Guitar Kits


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You don't need noiseless pickups, and you don't need 22 frets. Accept this, and enter a much easier search for a Tele. Find a used 50s Baja, or if you want to save $$$ a used Classic Vibe Squier and add a 4 way switch if you decide you want to. Hell, you can buy 3 or 4 used CVs for the price of a new high-end MIM Fender.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Geert van der Veen said:


> None yet (recently).
> 
> This is the first stage of my 'research' - seeing what is out there, in terms of my specs., and hearing about other possibilities.
> 
> ...


Hypotheticals are fun and all, but we're gonna need you to hit a few stores and try *a bunch of* teles, then report back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)

Check out the G&L Asat's as well.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> What's so special about the one Warmoth has? I'm sure it can be copied.
> 
> BTY check out Precision Guitar kits. They can make anything you want as a kit, or they can do a full paint and assembly for you. Canada's version of Warmoth but much smaller in scope 300 USD for a quality kit. Paint and assembly is extra. Fret work is as good as Warmoth
> T Style Custom – Precision Guitar Kits


Cool site, thx for posting the link.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

A few years ago I decided I wanted a Tele at a reasonable price. 

I found an 84/85 MIJ for $500. 
A pair of Texas Specials ($200), new frets ($200), Callaham bridge ($100), and a hardshell case ($100). 

For $1100 it is a great guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I find Tele's some of the easiest guitars to perform electronic mods (along with Strats). Everything easy to get at and room to do things. If it were me, I would find a used Tele that nails the things I can't fix (like #1, 3, 7 and 8) that I like the feel of and is well under the $ point. Something like a used CV or Mexi. Then, a couple hundred bucks will sort out all of the sonic requirements easily enough. 

To me, the feel and spec of the wood parts are hard to modify later on. Electronics is easy-peasy, Lake-Louisie.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

After playing dozens and dozens of Tele's, i think i found my favourite a month ago here. MJT with Twang King.Thats pretty much it. I like everything about it, colour, relic job, pickups, neck etc..so for me i would lokk also at one of these. There happens to have a few up for sale here so worth a shot and you can always re-sell them if they are not for you. Best of luck on your search.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I just found a Korean Lite Ash Fender tele, made around 2004, lucky score at a pawns shop, although I paid a bit more than I wanted. 

heres a video of it. 




Birds eye maple neck , nice lite ash body, great Seymour Duncan pickups.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately for my wallet, I have decided that I need (not want, but need) a Tele.
> 
> ...


If you’re looking for big thick tones from a tele and using an LP as your baseline that could prove frustrating. A lot of the allure is the thinner snappy sound of a twangy tele. For me the custom shop Nocasters have the thickest of tones. Paired with an amp based on the bassman circuit and it would easily give any LP a run for its money. So much so that I’ve given up on the no asters in favor of a more 52 inspired tele. Lots of bite and twang. There are a number of models that have humbuckers but then to me its not really the traditional tele sound. Pretty much any noiseless pickup is basically a humbucker and no matter what the marketing says you lose that tele magic. I’ve tried most of them with unsatisfying results. The best I tried were the kinman broadcaster set.
I just picked up an American Original 50’s tele. For me its got a nice balance between thick, fat tone and twang. But not even close to lp thick.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want a tele that sounds like an LP, you buy the FMT model. Thats literally what it does, and the arts in newmarket have 3.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> If you want a tele that sounds like an LP, you buy the FMT model. Thats literally what it does, and the arts in newmarket have 3.


Next best thing is a Broadcaster spec pickup. A bit less twang and a lot more snarl


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Next best thing is a Broadcaster spec pickup. A bit less twang and a lot more snarl


Yup that!!

Pickup wizard makes a great one
Somewhere in between a tele and a p90 sits broadcaster!
Vineham makes a classic b which is damn good too.

Nathan


----------

